# επιφάνεια δράσης = active surface (area), area to act on



## Cadmian (Aug 27, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες.

Το κείμενο μου αναφέρει: «Όσο μικρότερα είναι τα κομματάκια τόσο καλύτερα κομποστοποιείται το υλικό γιατί οι μικροοργανισμοί έχουν μεγαλύτερη *επιφάνεια δράσης*».

Έχω την εντύπωση πως η απάντηση είναι απλή, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μου έρχεται με τίποτα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Έντιτ: Συγγνώμη για την τοποθέτηση σε λάθος ενότητα


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2011)

...
*(biologically) active surface area*

Όπως εδώ π.χ.: 

The most important effect of turning a windrow is rebuilding porosity to improve air exchange. Turning also exchanges material at the windrow surface with material from the interior. In this way, materials are composted evenly and weed seeds, pathogens and fly larvae may be destroyed by the high interior temperatures. Turning further blends and reduces particle size of the composting materials thus, increases their _biologically active surface area_.​


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 27, 2011)

Τελικά ήταν πιο πονηρό απ' ότι περίμενα. 

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου.


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2011)

No sweat, mate! We're all on the same ship, rowing like mad but sweating it out nicely, in style. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 28, 2011)

Σωστή η μετάφραση του daeman, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως στη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση είναι καλύτερα να μπει με ρήμα: "...a greater surface (area) on which to act."



daeman said:


> No sweat, mate! We're all on the same ship, rowing like mad but sweating it out nicely, in style. :)



LOL


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 28, 2011)

Σωστή σκέψη, να'σαι καλά...


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2011)

Να διευκρινίσω μόνο ότι το area στον όρο σημαίνει εμβαδόν και όχι επιφάνεια, εξού και η συμπαράθεση στο surface area. 
Δηλαδή active surface είναι η επιφάνεια δράσης και active surface area το εμβαδόν αυτής της επιφάνειας, όπως φαίνεται και στο σχετικό λήμμα της Γουίκης (εδώ για τον τομέα που μας απασχολεί) και από τις αναφορές στο διαδίκτυο, όπου το active surface area ακολουθείται συχνά από αριθμητικό προσδιορισμό του εμβαδού, π.χ. an active surface area of ΧΧΧ sq cm.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 28, 2011)

Να συμφωνήσω και να επαυξήσω: κανονικά το "surface area" ολόκληρο μεταφράζεται "εμβαδόν" σκέτο, εκτός αν θέλεις να διευκρινίσεις την επιφάνεια στην οποία αναφέρεσαι (όπως ο daeman παραπάνω), αλλά πολλοί παρασύρονται και το μεταφράζουν αδιακρίτως "εμβαδόν επιφανείας" (όπως π.χ. στη μετάφραση που διορθώνω τώρα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το "surface area" πρέπει να μεταφράζεται "εμβαδόν επιφάνειας" όταν στο κείμενο τριγυρίζουν τίποτα "cross-sectional area" και λοιπά εμβαδά.


----------

